# Small homestead selling at auction



## kickinbull (Sep 19, 2012)

Small secluded homestead absolute auction, June 16,2018, Columbia , KY. Further information Golden Rule Wilson Realty and Auction. Trying to help a friend.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

This Property?


----------



## kickinbull (Sep 19, 2012)

po boy said:


> This Property?


Yes that is it.


----------



## kickinbull (Sep 19, 2012)

kickinbull said:


> Small secluded homestead absolute auction, June 16,2018, Columbia , KY. Further information Golden Rule Wilson Realty and Auction. Trying to help a friend.


Sold $25000. Can’t rent for that!


----------

